# First the bedbug epidemic, now the parasite epidemic  is here ...



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 24, 2013)

A while back we were discussing the bedbug epidemic sweeping across America, and what could be done about it.   Now, I was reading a news article that suggested that about 85% of the people have parasites. 

Some of us have had them most of our lives, and do not know it, according to the article; and parasites are the underlying cause for many of our painful diseases, such as arthritis, fibromyalgia , lupus, and more.
Doctors can test for parasites, but the tests only cover a few of the main ones, and there are over 1000 varieties, so most tests come back negative, even when parasites exist.

This link is to an article that will tell you the symptoms of both parasites  and a yeast infection; as well as some foods to eat to cleanse your body if you think you may have either of these causing you problems.

http://wellnessmama.com/1969/are-there-bugs-in-your-belly/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 24, 2013)

There are absolutely worms and parasites in our bodies, but unless they are really excessive, there's no noticeable symptoms.  I've used a Colonix cleanse two times, a long time ago.  Although they encourage monitoring of your movements daily, I did not see any noticeable worms, etc.  

I use things like Apple Cider Vinegar (Bragg's brand with "the mother"), cinnamon, vitamin C (ascorbic acid), coconut oil (1 tablespoon daily), garlic, olive oil, Grapefruit Seed Extract...so I'm probably keeping on top of things in my body.

Here's some more info on natural things that can be used for parasites/worms...http://www.natmedtalk.com/wiki/Worms


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 24, 2013)

Well those symptoms and ailments lists cover all the bases don't they?  Hands up anyone who doesn't qualify for at least a few. 

I think it's a long bow to blame a few of them on probable yeast infestations though, heredity plays a big part in some, like osteoporosis, arthritis etc.  But some sound plausible.

I had a Chinese doctor who was as much into natural remedies as modern medicines and he put me on a 3 day sugar free detox diet.
I lasted the first day okay but by day two I was walking into the walls and had the shakes, I had palpitations, disorientation and thought I was about to kark over and die.  
Chocolate saved my life!  Within minutes of eating a few pieces I was perfectly normal again.  I rang him and told him what happened and he said to forget the instant detox, just cut down on the amount gradually.  (I didn't. Sugar is still my primary fuel additive, it's been many years since I've seen that doctor now, and I'm still here, and still don't have most of those 'symptoms' and haven't walked into the wall since either.)

I don't have diabetes or anything just physiologically addicted to sugar, can't operate without copious amounts of it apparently.
Despite all the various doctors  I've seen over the years who were convinced that it must be killing me, and sent me for every test imaginable, my motor is purring along just fine.  No heart, blood pressure or cholesterol problems.  My chassis is rusting out fast, but arthritis etc runs in the family and my Mother ate very little sugar at all and yet had crippling Rheumatoid Arthritis and Osteoprosis.
So did her father.  As I said, a long bow to draw blaming things like that on sugar.

Just sayin' so you'll be a bit careful about doing sudden changes to dietary habits on the word of a site selling health products.
Check out the possibility by all means, and it may even help some,  but make sure you know how your personal metabolism operates before accepting cure-alls.   "One man's meat is another man's poison" holds true in some cases when magic cures are the fad of the day especially when they start playing about with people's sugar levels.  That's not something we should be doing self diagnosis about based on using a list of symptoms that covers most of the human misery spectrum.

To be fair they are suggesting that medical diagnosis is wise, so it's a good site, far better than most, I guess I'm just a cynic about these healthy living sites.  I've seen too many disappointed people who have spent a motza on health products only to eventually realise they were kidding themselves, and some got worse because the 'healthy cure' interfered with their medications.

... anyway, ignore me today, just bein' grumpy. Sorry.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 25, 2013)

This is probably why I've been seeing a wave of "pro-biotic" and "pre-biotic" articles and advertising recently - it's the latest scare, designed to get everyone up in arms about half-truths.

Basically, what that article said to me was that when your body is balanced you're healthy, and when it isn't you aren't. 

Zounds, Holmes, what a revelation! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Like Diwundrin said, the key is to know what works for YOU, not for the terrified masses that rush to every new "cure". My own diet defies all the conventional wisdom, and until a few years ago my "extracurricular activities" should have slowed me down considerably, yet they did not. 

The trick is to "feel" when you are in balance. Not a battery of tests by the doctor, not CAT scans and MRIs and blood tests - not experimenting with a pharmacy full of drugs - just knowing your own body and taking the simple steps to keep it in balance.

Even though the article gave a brief, hidden disclaimer they still used the majority of the page to paint parasites and bacteria as inherently evil. They are not. They are simply part of the balance that needs to be maintained, part of the natural order of life.


----------



## That Guy (Jul 25, 2013)

Pair A Sights . . .


----------



## That Guy (Jul 25, 2013)

As Phil said, they aren't necessarily evil.  As with the shark and his remora, ever consider we are parasites on this third stone from the sun?  It's symbiotic...


----------



## That Guy (Jul 25, 2013)

Some are actually good.  Some are harmless.  And others . . . are down right dangerous.  If we gotta live with 'em and they with us, I'll take the good and harmless...


----------



## MercyL (Jul 25, 2013)

I am sure there are parasites inside us. We don't see nearly the number of nematode and helminth infestations found in other countries, like India, but a rise in exotic, foreign  parasitic infections is just around the corner, as global travel grows.

 Most of our parasites are necessary. They are our normal flora and protect us from some of the nastier bacteria waiting for the perfect opportunity. Serious infestations laugh in the face of most of the "natural" treatments listed in the article, though. I have a difficult time believing that osteoarthritis is cause by parasites.

I also have a difficult time believing that most pain disorders are the result of parasitic infections. If that was true, pharmaceutical companies would run more ads for medications that treat parasitic infections. After all, pain is the main reason people visit their physicians. Controlling and treating pain is big money and pharmaceutical companies make a great deal of money charging $400.00 for a 30 day supply of their best pain killers.

The article is interesting, but the author's tone reminds me of vegan fanaticism and the people you know who take great pride in "informing" others.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 25, 2013)

When I saw PARASITES I thought we were discussing congress.


----------



## That Guy (Jul 26, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> When I saw PARASITES I thought we were discussing congress.



Oh, we are!!!


----------



## terra (Jul 27, 2013)

My easy way to deter parasites is to knock them off with alcohol.....  2 beers per day will ensure immunity for my body..


----------



## Poppy (Jul 27, 2013)

Apparently we all have these creatures in our beds.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 27, 2013)

Huh, that's nuthin!  We have these in our eyelashes!   Bwaaahahaaaahaha











.
Next! :biggrin-new:


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 27, 2013)

:eeew:  that makes me sick


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 27, 2013)

No, they won't, they're perfectly harmless in normal numbers, and the vast majority of us carry them all our lives and never even know they're along for the ride.  They're good guys, they eat shed skin cells which would otherwise build up and perhaps cause eye irritations.  
Learn to luv 'em.


----------



## That Guy (Jul 27, 2013)

I :love_heart: My Parasites


----------



## MercyL (Jul 29, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Huh, that's nuthin!  We have these in our eyelashes!   Bwaaahahaaaahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The eggs around the eyelash hair follicle make my head itch! The photo also make me want to shampoo my hair, right now!

The photo of the bed bug is just too creepy for words. I cannot stand arachnids but have never had to deal with bedbugs in my home. I have known a few very young children living in bedbug infested homes, though, and that is a dangerous situation.

Last year, I knew a student who covered in bedbug bites, and I mean covered. He had blotches on every spot of exposed skin, so he had to have twice as many bits on the areas we could not see without his having to disrobe. The bugs were so aggressive that he cold not sleep at night, so he slept in class all afternnoon and, sometimes, during the first part of our morning. He was growing anemic from the slow, but steady, nocturnal blood loss.

Once they rid their home of these "alien invaders", he healed and regained his sunny disposition, but we were all terribly concerned.


----------

